# Reese Anti Way Towpower Friction Sway Control



## fkiop (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, i just bought a 2011 250rs and the dealer wants to install a REESE WD 800-1200lbs with one FRICTION sway control.

I am not sure sure this will work fine with a 6000lbs trailer, what do you guys think ?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A single friction bar is not very useful. If what he is installing is free tell him you will pay the difference and upgrade to a Reese Dual-cam straight line hitch.


----------



## fkiop (Apr 11, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> A single friction bar is not very useful. If what he is installing is free tell him you will pay the difference and upgrade to a Reese Dual-cam straight line hitch.


Thanks for the quick response, i will give him a call this morning.I am not getting the trailer for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## fkiop (Apr 11, 2011)

Camperandy , any idea on how much a reese dual cam straight line would cost?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lots of variables on cost, google "Reese Dual Cam Hitch" and you will find plenty to read. The cost difference between what the dealer is wanting to put on and the correct set up for your trailer is about $150.


----------



## fkiop (Apr 11, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Lots of variables on cost, google "Reese Dual Cam Hitch" and you will find plenty to read. The cost difference between what the dealer is wanting to put on and the correct set up for your trailer is about $150.


thanks once gain


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperAndy is dead on. The friction sway control is fine for a popup, but not much else IMHO. Another hitch to consider is the Equalizer hitch


----------



## fkiop (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks , i just told my dealer to forget the friction sway control and to get the Reese Dual Cam HP installed.I will share my thoughts early June when i get to take the trailer out for our first trip.

Thank you all.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

fkiop said:


> Thanks , i just told my dealer to forget the friction sway control and to get the Reese Dual Cam HP installed.I will share my thoughts early June when i get to take the trailer out for our first trip.
> 
> Thank you all.


the dual cam is a great hitch, but it needs to be set up correctly. so after you have the trailer loaded and ready to camp, have the tools ready and do some reading and dial that hitch right in to make it perfect. an incorrectly set up dual cam is about as useless as the friction sway bar they wanted to give you.....

do an internet search on properly setting up a reese dual cam....


----------

